
Bitcoin payments around the world are failing as the platform is overwhelmed - DamienSF
http://www.businessinsider.my/bitcoin-is-collapsing-and-payments-around-the-world-are-failing-2016-3/#eBGmZ5bjDyt2sLb1.97
======
jcslzr
I would guess the future of bitcoin is rather every major corporation/country
having their own bitcoin

